# Office Hours: Word, Water and Spirit



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 17, 2010)

Greetings Office Hours Listeners,

This week, Office Hours talks with Rev. Dr. John Fesko, Academic Dean at Westminster Seminary California, about his latest book "Word, Water, and Spirit: A Reformed Perspective on Baptism".

To listen to this latest episode, visit: 
http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/11.17.10fesko.mp3

Order a copy of this book through The Bookstore at wscal.edu/bookstore:
The Bookstore at WSC: Word, Water, and Spirit: A Reformed Perspective on Baptism by Fesko, J.V.

Subscribe to Office Hours in iTunes. Search "Office Hours."

Listen to all the episodes at: 
Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Contact Office Hours:
Call Office Hours at 760 480 8477. Leave a message and we may use it in future broadcast.
Email us at [email protected]
Follow us on Twitter and Facebook

If you're encouraged by Office Hours please leave a rating on iTunes so others can find it. Also please encourage your pastors, elders, friends, and family to listen to Office Hours.

Thanks for listening!

Jac Stofberg (Candidate, M.Div)
Attending Escondido OPC
Assistant to the Director: New Media Initiative
Westminster Seminary California


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 17, 2010)

I bought my copy about a week and a half ago... working on it. I've been looking forward to it for a while now, after hearing he was working on it a while ago.


----------

